# Door will not stay open



## GKMILLER4334 (Feb 1, 2010)

After we replaced the hinges on our bathoom door, it no longer stays fully open.  It swings halfway closed.  It does not stick anywhere.  How can we correct this problem to keep the door in the open position when opened.

Thanks for your help.

Jerry


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you use the old holes in the frame to re-attach the Door?


----------



## GregC (Feb 1, 2010)

Door sure sounds like it is out of plumb. Check the frame of the door to see if it is out of plumb. That is usually the issue when this happens.


----------



## 911handyman (Feb 2, 2010)

You can try to install some cardboard shims, thick card stock you will have to make them in the shape of the hinge behind the hinges try each one to see if it gets better. You can also try using longer screws in the hinges to go into the framing this may suck the door in. Try a level first on the top then the sides then see where your at. Thanks


----------



## Doorguy4ya (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you go back with the original hinges? If you replaced the hinges with thicker ones or a different brand then their ability to swing maybe greater than the old ones. Also, did you have paint anwhere on the pins or pivot points of the old hinge, this may cause them not to swing shut as much as the new ones. 

solution. Instead of a shim, pre drill a hole behind the center hinge and place a flat head screw in under the hinge..leaving the head of the screw above the surface just a hair. reinstall the rest of the screws down to the counter sink in the hinge (dont overly tighten, or use a drill). This should put enough a bind the hinges to keep the door open when you open the door.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 10, 2010)

The easiest way to remedy this problem is the pull the hinge pins one at a time and place them on a hard surface (sidewalk, garage floor, etc) and give the a tap with hammer to bend them very slightly.  Reinstall the pins and your all set.


----------

